# Slovenian NT



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Here is the list of players which coach Subotic selected for EC in Sweden, together with their club in 2003/2004 and stats from 2002/2003.

Point guards:
-Jaka Lakovic (Panathinaikos) 9.4ppg, 2.6 apg (euroleague)
-Simon Petrov (Olimpija) 6.5ppg, 1.9apg (euroleague- Asvel)
-Sasha Vujacic (Snaidero Udine)
Shooting Guards:
-Boris Gorenc (Olympiakos)21.3ppg, 4.6 rpg, 2.1 apg ( Ital. SerieA- Varese)
-Slavko Duscak (Krka)16.5 ppg, 1.5 spg (UlebCup)
Small forwards:
-Bostjan Nachbar(Houston)2.1 ppg :laugh:
-Marko Milic (Scavollini) 14.1 ppg, 5.6 rpg, 2.2 apg, 2.6 spg, 2.4 bpg (ulebCup)
-Marko Maravic (Olimpija) 9.2ppg, 4.2rpg (UlebCup-Krka)
Power forwards:
-Marko Tusek (Virtus Roma) 9.4ppg, 4.9 rpg (Italian SerieA)
-Ivica Jurkovic (Paok) 15.5 ppg, 7 rpg (Fiba Champions League-Turk Telekom)
-Jurica Golemac (rumours Panathinaikos or Olympiakos) 7.4 ppg, 3.3rpg (euroleague- Efes Pilsen)
-Goran Jurak (Olympiakos) 10.9 ppg, 5.1 rpg (euroleague- Olimpija)
Centers:
-Primoz Brezec (Indiana) 1.9ppg :uhoh: 
-Uros Slokar (Benneton) 16.6 ppg, 4.4 rpg (Fiba Champions League- Slovan)

This year everyone is motivated, no one came to NT overweight -like last year- and we finally got ourselves a decent coach with authority. So this year our NT run out of excuses...


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Subotic is a good coach but has a big ego and trash talks way too much...........He is one of those people that would sell even his mother just for money...When he signed for Olympiacos he started trashtalkning how he always was a fanatic Olympiacos and that his mother is from Kokkinia Greece
   
..Yeah right Slobo..


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> -Jurica Golemac (roumors Panathinaikos or Olympiakos) 7.4 ppg, 3.3rpg (euroleague- Efes Pilsen)



i don`t know where golemac will play but it won`t be panathinaikos ... maslarinos is their last transfer


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> i don`t know where golemac will play but it won`t be panathinaikos ... maslarinos is their last transfer


I heard this rumours about two weeks ago- could be! I know Olympiakos was very interested about him.


> Subotic is a good coach but has a big ego and trash talks way too much


Heyy... Just like me


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaah, we gonna kick some a55 on the EC... This year we can REALLY do something! :grinning: We've got all position covered, and we got stars on all positions! We'd be even better off with Rasho, but well... Brezec's OK too. He is supposably in his lifetime form and is ready to prove himself to the Slovenian public and everyone else. 

Starters:

Lakovic- very fast, pure shooter
Gorenc- athletic, great scorer
Nachbar-athletic, he can play under the rim or shoot 3s
Tusek- very strong, with good technique and shot
Brezec- long and a hard worker

Is this a great offense or what? What a combination... I'm so happy... :rbanana:


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> I heard this rumours about two weeks ago- could be! I know Olympiakos was very interested about him.
> 
> Heyy... Just like me


Subotic is a fine coach. Don't believe what some greek guys say. They just hate him because he coaches Olympiakos.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> They just hate him because he coaches Olympiakos


I've read somewhere 60% of all Greeks are Olympiakos fans!?

J-will2 I agree with you about the first lineup, just that I would rather put Milic instead of Nachbar on sf, and perhaps even Nachbar instead on Tusek- we would kill with speed... even Brezec isn't slow...


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

> I've read somewhere 60% of all Greeks are Olympiakos fans!?


Damn!!!!!
Do they show Takis Tsoukalas in Slovenia too????


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> J-will2 I agree with you about the first lineup, just that I would rather put Milic instead of Nachbar on sf, and perhaps even Nachbar instead on Tusek- we would kill with speed... even Brezec isn't slow...


Yup, that would be good as well. Of course you mean Milic on PF and Nachbar on SF, right? And Tusek could play the 5 instead of Brezec... That'd be fast as heck!!!


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

It doesn't even matter, we could leave Brezec in, afterall he is 7'1 and plays PF/C in NBA because of his agility...
I do miss Udrih instead of Vujacic...


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

Well what can you do. I miss Udrih too... He does a great job at leading the team, even though he's so young. Damn the injuries...

What kind of a role do you give to Golemac? He could play 3 or 4, more 3. But I don't think he fits in the context... He probably won't play that much.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

He won't play much! Not at 3 (Milic, Nachbar)not at 4 (Tusek, Jurkovic), but if someone gets injured he would get some oppurtunity...


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

Nope noone is going to get injured. I JUST KNOW IT! And this year I truly believe that we can make a great step forward and be in the top four. Serbia and MN, Lithuania, Turkey, Greece, Spain and France have the chances to go to the top four this year in my opinion. And quite equal chance, if I might add. SLO is in that rank as well.


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> Nope noone is going to get injured. I JUST KNOW IT! And this year I truly believe that we can make a great step forward and be in the top four. Serbia and MN, Lithuania, Turkey, Greece, Spain and France have the chances to go to the top four this year in my opinion. And quite equal chance, if I might add. SLO is in that rank as well.


DITTO. Slovenian NT was always ultimate underachiever in EC, but this year it feels like they will make some major strides. Definitely a contender (not like Italy or Russia) to top 4.
I hope our NT will avoid playing you 

P.S. Germany should be added to that olympic invitation contender list...


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>brazys</b>!
> 
> 
> DITTO. Slovenian NT was always ultimate underachiever in EC, but this year it feels like they will make some major strides. Definitely a contender (not like Italy or Russia) to top 4.
> ...


Yes, it sure does... It just might look a bit better with Nesterovic, I mean, we'd have more chances. Yeah, Lithuania is a great team, I have been writing a lot about your NT... But it would be a great game, two fast teams, both can shoot... :yes:


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

The fact is there are 3 1st lineup players missing. Rasho with a solid NBA season would be 2nd best center behind Gasol in this EC, Smodis- great fighter and Udrih... and Becirovic.
That's why we are not as strong inside as we could be with Rasho and Smodis, and someow I feel our game will depend on Nachbar, Milic and Gorenc- together with Lakovic they make one of the best european outside... 
Result also depends on how Brezec will play under the basket- I haven't seen him play this year (why again:laugh , but he said he is in his life-time shape...


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> The fact is there are 3 1st lineup players missing. Rasho with a solid NBA season would be 2nd best center behind Gasol in this EC, Smodis- great fighter and Udrih... and *Becirovic.*


Do you still think that the absence of Becirovic is something of the moment? He's not playing basketball for practically two years. He's a former player, maybe he will be back but I've many doubts (look at Katash). Anyway, he wasn't so strong even he was still an athlet. No balls, no heart, a soft-talented player who has nothing of the killer in himself. 
One of the most overrated players before having problems to the knees, actually an overrated former basketball player. Take care of Udrih and Lakovic, and forget Sani. He has given everything he could give to basketball...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

As a matter a fact i did want to write that Becirovic isn't capable of playing at such level this year, but I didn't wanna write novels here!  - and anyway his playing doesn't fit in my understanding of how our NT should play - I don't like his game that much...
Yeah he is just too nice boy- it's better to be a big mean machine to play basketball... 
I will never forget Sani when he was 15-16 he scored 10 points average in Saporto Cup. He was enormous talent! So you can't say he was overrated, injuries slowed him down- that's the difference.


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

And Sani was the core of Union Olimpija at his 18, 19 years! He akmost never scored under 17 points in a game. He was very hard to stop. The only problem that Sani sometimes had was his not-so-efficient defense. So why overrated? He didn't even get a good chance to prove himself in Kinder because of the stupid injury. He was one of the biggest prospects in Europe, if not the biggest :yes: He could easily become a real star IMO. I feel sorry for him, that injury must've hurt him mentally as well


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

First game for Slovenian team- we won against Izrael... I mean they ARE the top4 candidates  :laugh:

Slovenia: Izrael 83:64
Nachbar 23, Petrov 11, Jurak 11, Tusek 11, Duscak 8, Golemac 6, Lakovic 5, Gorenc 5...;Sharp 14, Shaffar 13, Green 10, Shelef 7

They are kinda strange! They shoot 3:12 from free throws, and 12:16 from 3p... Milic had a anklee injury and Brezec was probaly cooking Kebap(donner)  so they didn't play this game...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Slovenian team won in a training game against University of Califonia 109:83 (Golemac 14, Lakovic 12, Gorenc 12, Brezec 12, Nachbar 11;Rodgers 26, McCray 15, Pineger 11)
Young pf/c Uros Slokar was removed from the list, which seems stuid to me not because of his contribution, but cause him gaining experience in NT...


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

I've heard a lot of people talking bad things about our NT, but all that people can say is that they've never achieved anything and that they are just a bunch of solo players trying to look good, so they won't do anything this year either. 
Well I think that we've got a great team this year that could come very high and we now have Subotic as our head coach (who is MUCH better than Pipan or Urlep, even Sagadin- he has made too many enemies amongst our players), who has been working with stars of European caliber for some time- he can make it work for us.

Anyway, I'm not expecting too much but I'm positive that we'll reach the second round and I think that I can give them quite a big chance to reach the semi-finals. GO SLO! 

And when that happens, Matiz and I're gonna :buddies:, right Matiz?


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

It's me Matiz, im too drunk too sign in my name, so I'm posting from J-will's...
Thank u god, Italy :Slovenia 67:77...
Italy was much better than i thought, especially their zone defence- one of the best I've seen in few years
Nachbar scored 21, gorenc and lakovic 14..
now I'll b gone to :cheers: (celebrate)


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> Italy was much better than i thought, especially their zone defence- one of the best I've seen in few years
> Nachbar scored 21, gorenc and lakovic 14..
> now I'll b gone to :cheers: (celebrate)


Much better ? I hope that are you jocking ... thats was a bad game for Italy ! only 4/20 from 3 with almost all *clear* triples ... and some of our player played under their possibility like Bulleri, Marconato and a bit Basile too.

Slovenia made some forced and "dirty" triples ( that one of Gorenc ... grrr, when we was in a very good moment ) with much luck .... while today we were quite luckness.

This was not what Italy can make.

Ciao


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> It's me Matiz, im too drunk too sign in my name, so I'm posting from J-will's...
> Thank u god, Italy :Slovenia 67:77...
> Italy was much better than i thought, especially their zone defence- one of the best I've seen in few years
> ...


Good job, but Slovenia didn't play as they can. This bunch of idiots who are against Virtus in Serie A deserve to go home in three days: 0-3. 
The first step has been done...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> 
> 
> Good job, but Slovenia didn't play as they can. This bunch of idiots who are against Virtus in Serie A deserve to go home in three days: 0-3.
> The first step has been done...


Seok, lasciatelo dire ... te se propri en stronzo


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Me is back!!?!
I know some of yor players played under their possibilities especially Marconato, we had luck with that shot from Gorenc- as far for Lakovic and his shots you should see his play against Real a year ago 44 points, best statistical play since counting... that kinda play is just normal for him. :yes:
I believe you this is notthe way Italy can play but anyway... I wasn't jocking- compare all the players in both NT?????? i'm sorry, but Italy did suprise me with its defence... which was as I said one of the best zone plays I've ever seen!


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>J-Will2</b>!
> It's me Matiz, im too drunk too sign in my name, so I'm posting from J-will's...
> Thank u god, Italy :Slovenia 67:77...
> Italy was much better than i thought, especially their zone defence- one of the best I've seen in few years
> ...


:laugh: do you guys live together or were you just celebrating (and drinking beers)? :laugh:


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Me is back!!?!
> I know some of yor players played under their possibilities especially Marconato, we had luck with that shot from Gorenc- as far for Lakovic and his shots you should see his play against Real a year ago 44 points, best statistical play since counting... that kinda play is just normal for him. :yes:
> I believe you this is notthe way Italy can play but anyway... I wasn't jocking- compare all the players in both NT?????? i'm sorry, but Italy did suprise me with its defence... which was as I said one of the best zone plays I've ever seen!


Slovenija is a superior team if compared to Italy, right now.
Yesterday our NT has played at his best, IMO, while Slo expecially in the 1st half was not fluid. 
Good defence from both teams but Slovenians simply had lot more players with points in their hands.
For Italy will be hard times ahead, they will have to give 110% to go forward.
Slo weak link is in the paint. Brezec did not impress me that much, seems to be out of the play sometimes, and Tusek had to made double work yesterday (great game, Marko).
Nachbar impressed me quite a bit. While he didn't play all that much last season I've found him improved.
Kraljevic, what is doing there?
Milic, as always he wears the NT jersey, can put together a game without stupid mistakes.
Lakovic & Petrov good game.
As for Italy Basile had a good game but not great, Bulleri has an attitude but is not a great playmaker, Marconato had not his head on the court, Chiacig good but left on the bench last quarter,
Galanda not up to his latest standards. The others was just scond liners. How do we need Pozzecco.
Is just a personal opinion, of course. 
I will cheer for Slovenija for the championship.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> do you guys live together or were you just celebrating (and drinking beers)?


Hey!? just drinking...


> Tusek had to made double work yesterday (great game, Marko).


:yes: I wanted to write about this yesterday, but anyway Tusek did a great job, he is motivated as never in his life, and his game yesterday wasn't about scoring(7points) but in rebounding and a defence!


> Lakovic & Petrov good game


Lakovic yes, but I'm worried about Petrov especially because he'll play for Olimpija... Udrih is missing almost as much as Rasho.


> Kraljevic, what is doing there?


Stealing valuable playing time from Lorbek and Slokar!? 


> How do we need Pozzecco.


I've noticed that, our returning to defence would be too slow for Pozzecco. And with his speed Lakovic would probably be forced to make some more fouls, and Petrov is not such a good replacement...


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Slovenia says goodbye Stockolm and farewell Athens... what a pity: a so talented NT but absolutely ballsless.


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

it`s typical for this team .... they always had good (and very good sometimes) teams and not only conserning NT (olympia lub.) but they never produced something good


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

I feel kinda sorry for the Slovenes (trust me I know how it feels)..They should be achieving better results......It think it would be good for their future to start to give players like Lorbek, Vujacic and Slokar PT now.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Congratulations to Israel!

This is a total disgrace for us!:upset: 
We where up 17 in the first quarter and then this...well it is not like we are not used to it...every time the same story!

The team is going to be torn apart by the media and fans when they return-and they should be too!

:hurl: Slovenian NT


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Unbelievable! All the talent in the world and no brain to use it.
I have always put my finger on coaching for the past failures, but at this point is something genetical. 
Same old same old.
What a pity.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> and not only conserning NT (olympia lub.)


True about NT, but certanly not for Olimpija: every year they get new anonimous players, they gain some experiences and next year they are offered much more Olimpija can afford...
Only year we had a chance to do sth. was when we lost to Kinder 2 times for 2 points (Ginobili twice treys in last 20 seconds...)
... This year is even worse, Lorbek and Slokar did perhaps one of the most stupid decisions in their lives, considering they would have mayor playing time in Olimpija.


----------

